# Kodak EktaSensor Press Release



## mackguyver (Sep 25, 2014)

I found this on Kodak's website:

*KODAK Announces New EktaSensor and Partnerships with Major Camera Manufacturers*

ROCHESTER, N.Y., September 25 -- Kodak is announcing the release of the EktaSensor, a revolutionary new digital photography sensor, and partnerships with major camera manufacturers. Kodak, the inventor of the digital camera, has created a new 400 megapixel (MP) sensor for digital cameras that will produce the most stunning photographs ever created by any photographic device. The film emulsion scientists at Kodak took their many years of experience and worked with the top digital sensor experts in the industry to create the new sensor. In addition to the massive number of pixels, the sensor is able to record a vast amount of dynamic range, which is the number of shades between pure black and and pure white. The sensor is able to record a remarkable 40 stops of dynamic range, nearly triple the number of stops in Kodak's top professional film emulsion, Vision3. This breakthrough is due in part to a new 48-bit (16-per R-G-B channel) architecture that also allows for billions of colors to be recorded. In terms of ISO, the sensor is capable of capturing the entire dynamic range from ISO 50 to an amazing ISO 1,638,400. The sensor is in the 35mm format (24x36mm) and an even higher resolution medium format sensor is in development. The EktaSensor records all 400 MPs, but can easily scale the image to more manage sizes in the camera.

Following development of the new sensor, Kodak reached out to their longtime partners, Canon and Nikon, to offer them the opportunity to use the sensor in their camera bodies. Both manufacturers jumped at the opporunity and agreed to Kodak's requirements that there would be no exclusivity of the sensor. Kodak's desire is to return the film days when the 'sensor' was the Kodak film emulsion within the camera. Canon has also established partnerships with Sony and Panasonic, and all major camera manufacturers other than Fuji.

“The changing marketplace has required significant adjustment from Kodak,” said George Eastman, III, great grandson of Kodak's founder and Director, Emerging Products, Eastman Kodak Company. “After many years of languishing in the camera industry, Kodak realized they had significant intellectual property and committed those resources to this new product.”

"The new KODAK EktaSensor is the most significant development since the invention of the digital camera,” said Canon's CEO, Fujio Mitarai, "And we simply couldn't ignore this opportunity to put the very best in our cameras." The new EktaSensor will be available in all of Canon's full frame cameras, starting with the next upgrade cycle. Mr. Mitarai also said, "When we are able to put this sensor in a body like the EOS 7D Mark II, no one will be able to compete with us."

The President of Nikon, Kazuo Ushida, added, "While we viewed ourselves and our supplier, Sony, as leaders in the so-called sensor war, Kodak has made even our most advance products irrelevant." Nikon also announced that the EktaSensor will be available in all of their upcoming full frame sensors, except for the Nikon Df replacement.

"After reading one too many forum post about dynamic range and megapixels, I decided that Kodak had to do something," said Dr. Ones D. Range, lead scientist on the EktaSensor team. He added, "I fondly remember the days of film when cameras competed on the merits of features like autofocus and exposure metering, and I'm happy to announce a return to those times." "I expect consumers to be the big winners now that we have created the ultimate sensor that will be shared by all but one of the major camera manufacturers."

EktaSensor is currently available to all electronics and photography manufacturers and will be available in consumer products starting in Q1, 2015.

#

About Kodak
Kodak is a technology company focused on imaging for business. We provide innovative hardware, software, consumables and services to customers in graphic communications, packaging and functional printing. We also serve entertainment and commercial films markets. With our world-class R&D organization and extensive product portfolio, Kodak is helping customers around the globe to grow their own businesses in a sustainable way. For additional information on Kodak, visit us at kodak.com, follow us on Twitter @Kodak, or like us on Facebook at KodakNow.

(Kodak, Vision3, and EktaSensor are trademarks of Eastman Kodak Company.)
2014


----------

